# Recommendations please



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Currently halfway through a bag of Brighton Lanes. I've discovered that this style is not my favourite. Nothing wrong with it, and having tried a few espresso blends from Rave, Bella Barista and Rountons I'm after something a little bit lighter with maybe a little bit more fruit.

I've had beans from hasbean a while ago and they were maybe a little too light for my tastes, however back then my favourites were Rave's Mocha Java & Italian Job.

Prior to the Brighton Lanes I had Rocko Yirg from Foundry and I liked that quite a bit.

I am using an MC2 with a Classic, I only drink black coffee, espresso or long blacks.

Would love some suggestions as to what to try next, and always happy to try something new.

Thank you please.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

rmblack78 said:


> Currently halfway through a bag of Brighton Lanes. I've discovered that this style is not my favourite. Nothing wrong with it, and having tried a few espresso blends from Rave, Bella Barista and Rountons I'm after something a little bit lighter with maybe a little bit more fruit.
> 
> I've had beans from hasbean a while ago and they were maybe a little too light for my tastes, however back then my favourites were Rave's Mocha Java & Italian Job.
> 
> ...


This sounds right up your street, I'm halfway through a kilo of it and it is delicious and very reasonably priced. Highly recommend it, very easy to extract too.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot


----------



## greenm (Oct 27, 2014)

I think this is a very nice bean, it doesn't seem to get mentioned much but has the just right amount of fruit to keep things interesting









http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/guatemalan-la-florida


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id try not to think in terms of light or dark but tastes that you wanna experience or perhaps arent your preference ....having said that i will sign post the colour for you it thats helpful

All lived up to their respective tasting notes...

Here are a couple all of which i have found sweet

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-finca-de-licho-yellow-honey-vila-sarchi - medium

http://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/red-brick positively medium !!

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee?product_id=116


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

greenm said:


> I think this is a very nice bean, it doesn't seem to get mentioned much but has the just right amount of fruit to keep things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep i tried that , it was delicious !


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

greenm said:


> I think this is a very nice bean, it doesn't seem to get mentioned much but has the just right amount of fruit to keep things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on this at the minute, finding it very hard to get right. Needs a really fine grind and I'm getting dead spots on the bottom of my naked PF - I've tried all sorts of distribution and tamp techniques. The crema is really blonde as well, though it doesn't taste under-extracted. I'm getting all dark chocolate with only the mildest hint of fruit.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

greenm said:


> I think this is a very nice bean, it doesn't seem to get mentioned much but has the just right amount of fruit to keep things interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like this too


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

rmblack78 said:


> Prior to the Brighton Lanes I had Rocko Yirg from Foundry and I liked that quite a bit.
> 
> Would love some suggestions as to what to try next, and always happy to try something new.
> 
> Thank you please.


If you liked the Yirg from Foundry and the way it was roasted - why not try some more of their beans? I'm always pleased by what they produce.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks all, a few to have a look at there.

Anyone had coffee from notes? There's a shop opposite the office and it would be pretty convenient... But its a bit pricey


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Notes do some fantastic coffee, if you like the sound of the tasting notes then they're worth a punt


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool. Ta


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Id try not to think in terms of light or dark but tastes that you wanna experience or perhaps arent your preference ....having said that i will sign post the colour for you it thats helpful
> 
> All lived up to their respective tasting notes...
> 
> ...


Decided to give Hasbean another shot, tasting notes sounded good on this one.

Thanks.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Top recommendation Mr Boots. Very much enjoying my first cup of this today.

Long black, long pour (16.5 into 32 in 45s) need to grind looser and tamp a little harder I think. But even so the tasting notes are bang on.

Can't wait to see how this tastes when I have it nailed.


----------

